# aus Fragmente in andere Klasse wechseln mit Button



## wer112 (23. Mrz 2021)

Liebe Android Entwickler,

ich habe grade ein größeres Problem mit Fragmente. Ich habe eine App programmiert, die so auf gebaut ist:

MainActivity->Login-Home(.class) dort werden alle Fragmente gemanagert. Es gibt eine Toolbar... Wenn man im Menü was anglickt, dann geht ein weiteres Fragment auf.
Bis hierher funktioniert alles einwandfrei. 

Jetzt kommt das Problem:

Wenn ich ein Fragment geöffnet habe, durch das Menü und ich mache Buttons auf diese Seite und diese sollen eine andere Klasse aufrufen, zeigt es Fehler an(Context) und wenn ich es schaffe, das was geöffnet wurden ist, wird es weiß und die App stürtzt ab.

Ein Beispiel:

ich öffne das Menü-> klicke im Menü auf Einstellungen-> Fragment Einstellung öffnet sich->auf der Seite steht: z.B. Benutzerdaten ändern-> Dann wir eine Klasse geöffnet, wo man es ändern kann. Man möchte ja nicht paar Millionen von Links im Menü haben.

Und es soll eine normale Klasse geöffnet werden, um ein eigenes Menü machen zu Können, oder einfach nur eine Normale Seite zu haben.

Leider habe ich viel ausprobiert. 

Es würde sehr dankbar sein, wenn ihr mir einen Code gibt und wie ich ihn einsetzen kann, damit es auf einer neuen Seite weitergeleitet wird.(Mir ist sehr bewusst, das die Home Seite, wo die ganzen Fragmente im Menü gemanagert wird geschlossen wird.

Was ich bereits alles ausprobiert habe:

Per OnClick
per implements OnClickListener
per On Creat Methode(btn = (Button)fragment.... .findviewbyid(.....); btn.setOnclickListerner(new OnClickListener...)

startActivity(new Intent(this oder Klasse.this, oder Klasse.class, getAppliction(), Zur normalenseite.class);

Intent it = new Intent(this oder Klasse.this, oder Klasse.class, getAppliction(), Zur normalenseite.class)
startActivity(it)


Der Context wird immer als Falsch angesehen und wenn es dann mal irgendwie funktioniert, wird dann einfach der Bildschirm weiß und dann stürtzt die App ab....


Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus!


Würde öfters mit Menü machen wollen, bevor ich die Lust verliere.....


----------



## Jw456 (31. Jul 2021)

Frage ist die neue Activity im Manifest eingetragen?


```
startActivity(new Intent(getActivity(), Activity2.class);
//getActivity du bist ja in einem Fragment und braucht den context der Activity
```


----------



## kneitzel (31. Jul 2021)

Einfach noch ein allgemeiner Hinweis:
Bei Fehlern ist immer wichtig, dass Du uns die genaue Fehlermeldung gibst. Ein einfaches "Context wird als Falsch angesehen" sagt nichts aus. Und wenn die Applikation abstürzt, dann schau Dir bitte das logcat an: Was wird da angegeben? Fehler und Stacktrace sind wichtig.

Und natürlich konkreten Code. Was genau hast Du gemacht? Top wäre bei sowas auch immer ein minimales, lauffähiges Beispiel, das man sich herunter laden kann, wobei das nicht zwingend ist.

Ansonsten hat @Jw456 in Kürze aufgezeigt, wie es laufen müsste - kurz und prägnant (Eine ')' fehlt, aber mit einer IDE sollte man das dennoch eingeben können...)


----------



## Jw456 (31. Jul 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> kurz und prägnant (Eine ')' fehlt, aber mit einer IDE sollte man das dennoch eingeben können...)


OK ja eine Klammer fehlt wird er selber hin bekommen.🥴  Ich habe es in einen Texteditor  (Code Block)  geschreiben nicht in einer IDE.


----------

